# Best PSP Game of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Use this thread to vote and discuss your favorite PSP game of 2007.


----------



## Wayward Ho! (Jan 14, 2008)

I actually bought a PSP a couple of days ago, quickly learning to love it. The only game I have on the list is Final Fantasy, so it has my vote. Finding it hard mind you, and I like to think myself a Final Fantasy veteran. Monster Hunter Freedom 2 is pretty damned good as well.

Planning to get the Star Wars Battlefront thing later this week if I find some good reviews.


----------

